# "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through APEC security!!



## numbercruncher (6 September 2007)

OMG this is hilarious, 100s of Millions spent and a convoy makes it through !!!




> Eleven crew from the ABC TV comedy show The Chaser have been detained by police after staging a fake motorcade through Sydney as part of an APEC week stunt.
> 
> The team from the satirical TV program The Chaser's War on Everything were in a convoy of three cars and two motorbikes which was reportedly ushered through two checkpoints in Sydney's APEC security "red" zone.
> 
> ...




http://optuszoo.news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=256135&rss=yes&_cobr=optus


----------



## resourcesman (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden " makes it through OPEC security !!!!*

heres another one:

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2007/09/06/1188783378804.html

when will they show this episode?


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden " makes it through OPEC security !!!!*



resourcesman said:


> when will they show this episode?



and when will the US late night shows show excerpts 

won't it be fascinating to see how it's received over there.

(to be honest, I think the police have enough on their hands, and Chasers would look bludy foolish if there was a real attack.  )


----------



## trinity (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*

I thought it was hilarious at first, but on the other hand, the chaser's team could have gotten seriously hurt if those snipers decided to go trigger happy.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



trinity said:


> I thought it was hilarious at first, but on the other hand, the chaser's team could have gotten seriously hurt if those snipers decided to go trigger happy.




It's just for show. The ramifications of foreign forces killing citizens in an allied country would be absolutely hurrendous.

But doesn't this just go to show that police are amongst the most stupid and incompetent members of our society?

If they can't even police the barrier, why have it at all? Why not just admit our police force are too stupid to enforce anything properly?


----------



## IFocus (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*

Thank god there are still some larrikins left in this country i though we had all become cooperative zombies.


----------



## Julia (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*

Can't wait to see this episode.
And last night was pretty funny with one of them dressed in uniform representing an APEC official.  It was quite astonishing how unquestioning and obedient the people approached were.  We must have become very accustomed to doing as we are told!

Just love the Chaser.


----------



## rederob (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



chops_a_must said:


> But doesn't this just go to show that police are amongst the most stupid and incompetent members of our society?



After share traders?

Seriously, if the chaser team did carry the US flag and a George Bush look alike instead of Osama Bin Laden, they would have made it through.
Oh, they were going to do that, but I was told the ABC budget didn't run to 20 black hire cars and a cavalcade of motor bikes.


----------



## YELNATS (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*

Why does this thread make a reference to OPEC which is the "Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries"?


----------



## disarray (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



chops_a_must said:


> It's just for show. The ramifications of foreign forces killing citizens in an allied country would be absolutely hurrendous.
> 
> But doesn't this just go to show that police are amongst the most stupid and incompetent members of our society?
> 
> If they can't even police the barrier, why have it at all? Why not just admit our police force are too stupid to enforce anything properly?


----------



## Awesomandy (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*

Ah... what a wasted opportunity. It would've been much better if they waited and went all the way to meet Mr Bush.


----------



## numbercruncher (6 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



YELNATS said:


> Why does this thread make a reference to OPEC which is the "Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries"?





Ooops


----------



## insider (7 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*

The Chasers war on everything is the best show on Earth!!!


----------



## chops_a_must (7 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



insider said:


> The Chasers war on everything is the best show on Earth!!!



Nah, the original Election Chaser was their best effort.


----------



## insider (7 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



chops_a_must said:


> Nah, the original Election Chaser was their best effort.




I've seen all the episodes... It is definitely the best Aussie show... CNNNN was alright too


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 September 2007)

I see that all involved have now been charged and released on bail!

Unfortunately the authorities didn't have any choice.


----------



## Barrw (7 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> I see that all involved have now been charged and released on bail!
> 
> Unfortunately the authorities didn't have any choice.




Hope the cops charge themselves as well for wasting so much taxpayers money on a security system that didnt work.


----------



## moXJO (7 September 2007)

Funniest thing I’ve seen in a while, still laughing.

Nice to see millions of tax payers dollars spent on top notch security


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 September 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=185796&highlight=foolish#post185796
from a previous post on "the terrorists have won" thread.
gee whiz lol 
 how easy was all this to predict
that chaser's would show them up as - mmm "semi competent."


2020hindsight said:


> plenty of dicussion , etc - That's why I enjoy reading these posts
> report strange behaviour, bags or cases left in public places etc  - YOU BET.
> people hanging around bridges etc.  Sydney will get plenty of TV on this in the next few weeks believe me ( APEC coming up etc)
> 
> *Make it so that Chaser has a hard job making our various security forces look foolish (although I personally don't know what I'd do if they approached me lol)*.



PS I guess they were caught 
I guess the system worked eventually
I guess the glass is simultaneously half full and half empty 

PS The only way for the Chaser's NOT to get through these "thin blue lines" is for much thicker lines - more "police state" tactics etc. 
In the end , as well as the fun and the humour - you have to ask yourself - what price are we are prepared to pay for our humour? - just thinking aloud here


----------



## Gar (7 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> PS The only way for the Chaser's NOT to get through these "thin blue lines" is for much thicker lines - more "police state" tactics etc.




I dissagree, If the police had brains, they would have asked to see security passes.

Its not a complicated process, unlike the great wall of sydney they've erected.


Police are generally incompetent when it comes to things that actually matter though.


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 September 2007)

A quick question....and I'll probably get shot down in flames........ but what is the difference between serial pest Peter Hore and The Chaser team?

Both try and interrupt large scale public events. Both are an uninvited and unnecessary distraction to the event they are attending. Admittedly "The Chaser" team is very clever and meticulously organises its sendups, but please don't tell me the bottom line is "they are different to Peter Hore because they're funnier and they have a bigger budget". 

I enjoy Chaser each week - I just think that they are hit and miss.  Some skits are spectacularly funny while other things are spectacularly cringe worthy (for example the Beatles tribute to Rogets Thesaurus in the last series). 

Just creating discussion.

Duckman


----------



## moneymajix (7 September 2007)

I think it is very funny.

Shame they have been charged.

Showed up the Security that is costing $24 million a day.

Ratings for the program should go through the roof next week. Already very popular program and have a large viewing audience.

Downer, seemed to think it was funny, too!

The stunt seems to have been reported around the world. The Chasers have gone international!


----------



## Barrw (7 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> A quick question....and I'll probably get shot down in flames........ but what is the difference between serial pest Peter Hore and The Chaser team?
> 
> Both try and interrupt large scale public events. Both are an uninvited and unnecessary distraction to the event they are attending. Admittedly "The Chaser" team is very clever and meticulously organises its sendups, but please don't tell me the bottom line is "they are different to Peter Hore because they're funnier and they have a bigger budget".
> 
> ...




good question
in my opion the chaser does it for a joke(your right not always funny)
and peter hore is a joke...i dont think any one takes him seriously either


----------



## insider (7 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> A quick question....and I'll probably get shot down in flames........ but what is the difference between serial pest Peter Hore and The Chaser team?
> 
> Both try and interrupt large scale public events. Both are an uninvited and unnecessary distraction to the event they are attending. Admittedly "The Chaser" team is very clever and meticulously organises its sendups, but please don't tell me the bottom line is "they are different to Peter Hore because they're funnier and they have a bigger budget".
> 
> ...




I kinda didn't gt that skit... Who cares about the thesaurus... The big difference between the two is that one is a nuisance and the other is comedy that sends a huge message that often puts others back in their place... For example... Craig goes to japan to harpoon japanese people for research purposes... Obviously Whaling is the issue...


----------



## numbercruncher (7 September 2007)

*Re: "Osama Bin Laden" makes it through OPEC security!!*



YELNATS said:


> Why does this thread make a reference to OPEC which is the "Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries"?





What a crack up, I think the doofus himself read this thread! (must of played on his mind)




> US President George W Bush committed an embarrassing gaffe this morning when he hailed an OPEC (Organisation of Petroleum Exporting Countries) summit instead of the APEC one currently underway.




http://optuszoo.news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=162634&rss=yes&_cobr=optus


They wernt exhagerating when they said that Linguists and other experts had determined him to have the lowest IQ of any US president ever ....


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 September 2007)

Gar said:


> I dissagree, If the police had brains, they would have asked to see security passes.  Its not a complicated process, unlike the great wall of sydney they've erected.  Police are generally incompetent when it comes to things that actually matter though.



so Gar
I take it you would argue that 
some blue lines are thicker than others 
but so too the blue pencils along that line ? 

PS did anyone see the movie "Raid on Entebbe"?
where the Israeli commandos landed in Entebbe to release the jewish hostages - 
complete withHercules transports - and in there there was a motorcade of sorts - at least a black Mercedes limousine - 
 and an actor posing as Idi Amin 
and it worked !!
they fooled the guards ( who were surrounded by buttons which , if pressed, would have blown them ALL up . 

 sheesh they were brave 
 one of the best movies I can recall .  
something like yesterday, but with your life (and the lives of heaps of others ) at stake.


----------



## doctorj (7 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Shame they have been charged.



What exactly have they been charged with?


----------



## Happy (7 September 2007)

Both sides should be charged in my opinion, security and comedians.
If anything, such a stunt should be run internally to see integrity of security and how impenetrable security is.

But I will not argue my opinion, as I am happy to be wrong.


What was done was done, and looks that we could do with another level of security.

Like secret electronic chip inbedded in every motorcade vehicle and issued to every security personnel including vehicle riders/drivers, similar to what shops have.

This would not solve every imaginable possibility, but would probably pick up this one.


----------



## dubiousinfo (7 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> What exactly have they been charged with?




From an AAP article 


> All 11, ten men and one woman aged between 25 and 47, were charged with entering a restricted area without justification.
> 
> The charge comes under newly legislated APEC laws that restrict anyone from entering declared zones during APEC.


----------



## greggy (7 September 2007)

Totally hilarious especially Chas dressed as Osama Bin Laden and having got through 2 check points. The Chaser Mob are the best by far when it comes to Australian comedy. Overkill to have charged them.  The security in place was hopeless indeed.


----------



## Yeti (7 September 2007)

Sort of getting the feeling that we will never see this episode on TV. It will probably be confiscated in the interest of national security. Or the ABC will not be allowed to profit from an illegal act. Or some such thing.


----------



## Julia (7 September 2007)

According to ABC Radio the Chasers' cars carried stickers on the front saying that this vehicle is the property of "The Chaser's War on Everything".
Herewith their "Security Passes" which presumably were sighted by the security personnel.


----------



## porkpie324 (7 September 2007)

If this sketch is not shown in Aus overseas tv stations would pay millions for it. I loved it especially the OSAMA lookalike. porkpie


----------



## explod (7 September 2007)

Well it did not happen in my day.   30 years ago, county town,  at a hill climb event.   Main celeb from Melbourne arrived with caravan two hill climb specials on trailers (four vehicles in all).   At Showgrounds gate, plod is on duty only letting those (as instructed) with passes to go through.  Our Celebrety had left his and crews at home so "Stalemate".   Head Honcho of the event with the authority was absent with his son, had stood on some glass and was at a Doctor's surgery.  Being Saturday the senior police on a day off. 

Pleading to no avail, hour later Head Honcho returns, speaks to plod and coutege waved through with smile and fumes.   Security maintained

Maybe we just need to go back to good old unarmed plods


----------



## Aargh! (7 September 2007)

This comedy team have proved that big budgets don't always buy brains and brawn. The security is only as strong as your weakest link, in this case it was likely to have been a rookie cop on $45K not willing to risk his reputation on checking the legitamacy of a convoy let alone his life.
Those involved in this blunder deserve severe disciplinary action as they have put many lives at risk including some of the most powerful figures in the world today.
The Chaser boys should not be charged but commended on pointing out this particular security flaw.


----------



## moneymajix (7 September 2007)

If the aim of the Chasers Team was to get publicity, they sure succeeded.

The incident reported around the world.



On the APEC theme ... Red Symons humour 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlLNvpdpzXw


----------



## BIG BWACULL (7 September 2007)

Chasers APEC SECURITY For Bush, Cant wait for the Sydney Ones Heh heh lol :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR7I_XIZuck&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 September 2007)

Chaser Busted At APEC  
 Today Tonight - The Chaser APEC Stunt
Today Tonights report on The Chaser's APEC Stunt where they got arrested. Visit 
(Channel 7 are pissed off lol - at least Chaser have ethics enough not to pay graft for medical records , lol)


----------



## Woodchips (7 September 2007)

Gar said:


> I dissagree, If the police had brains, they would have asked to see security passes.
> 
> Its not a complicated process, unlike the great wall of sydney they've erected.
> 
> ...




Yes, its a complete farce. All that money into fencing and then to let undercover comedians in through the front door... what an incompetent bunch of idiots. Damn its funny though. 

WC


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 September 2007)

Did I hear that Bin Laden is about to post a video on the internet in the near future 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/07/2026540.htm

more directed at the protestors ...
I think in the final analysis, (and speaking as a Sydney sider) 
Give the cops more help in my opinion - sort out the world's problems "next week" - 
lol - oops 11th is next week
make that the week after next 

But having said that - no way should the Chasers get a jail sentence !!! - 
or if they do, so should the cops as someone posted back there lol.


----------



## happytown (9 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> What exactly have they been charged with?




drj,

on a brief reading of the appropriate NSW leg,

the APEC Meeting (Police Powers) Act 2007,

it would appear at least one charge may find support in sub-s 19 (1):

"19 Offence: entering restricted area without special justification 

(1) A person must not, *without special justification*, enter a restricted area or any part of a restricted area.

Maximum penalty: 6 months imprisonment or, if circumstances of aggravation exist in relation to the offence, 2 years imprisonment.

...",

as to restricted area, see s 7,

as to circumstances of aggravation, see sub-s 19 (2) (dealing with sub-s 19 (1) whilst in possession or in control of a prohibited item - for prohibited item, see sec 3 defs), 

as to special justification, s 37:

"37 Special justification 

(1) For the purposes of this Act, a person has a "special justification" to be in an area or to possess or be in control of a thing only in the circumstances provided for by this section.

(2) A person has a special justification to be in an area if: 

(a) the person is a police officer who is on duty in the area, or

(b) the person is required, authorised or *permitted to be in the area by* the Commissioner or *a police officer*, or

(c) the person is required to be in (or pass through) the area for the purposes of the person's employment, occupation, profession, calling, trade or business or for any other work-related purpose, or

(d) the person resides (whether on a temporary or permanent basis) in premises that are located in the area, or

(e) the person is in the area in such other circumstances as may be prescribed by the regulations.

..."

I have highlighted the special justification element as, by memory, the ABC released a statement claiming the chaser team had, in effect, permission to enter as they had been waved through by successive police checkpoints before finally stopping or being stopped.

Further, of some interest, this Act has a short shelf life, it commenced on 4/7/07 (date of assent, s 2) and is to be repealed "at the beginning of" 13/9/07 (repeal of Act, s 41 (a))

cheers


----------



## Kimosabi (9 September 2007)

After the Chaser's stunt, no-one should have turned up to protest.

The reason for this is because this would have made a complete mockery of the Government, the NSW Police and the complete waste of money.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2007)

just watched it on Chasers 
hilarious of course - how fantastic that they voluntarily turned around lol - (didn't realise that) - who knows how far  they could have gone.  They showed the security up to be a joke - all good - 

well is it all good I guess is my question ...

HAVING SAID THAT - and playing Devil's advocate !
1. does anyone doubt that there is a serious threat from AQ - especially during APEC
2. I mean, millions (billions?) were spent on security for a start ( I concede, we could have sharpened up some of the tools in the shed) - very diligently and over months prior to it - planning, contingencies covered and closed etc etc 
3. does anyone doubt that the snipers watching what was going on didn't have loaded rifles with real bullets?
4. that if they thought there was a problem they would have shot?
5. that someone dressed as Bin Laden might score a bullet as a result? - 
6.* Is it fair on the security guard / sniper to have to assess whether it's Chasers or some real threat !*

couple of anecdotes ...
7.  yesterday I was stuck in a traffic jam while some idiot threatened a busload of people that he had a bomb - would a sniper be within his rights to shoot him?
8. a few days ago (during APEC) a light plane ended up in prohibited skies , and the Air Force had to warn him - but ( at their own risk- and in the INTERESTS OF A FAIR GO ) not shoot him out of the skies
9. I was called up into the Army 30 odd years ago - as an officer,  I used to take the pay to an  "out-of town Army base" - 50 km or so out of town - I was given a pistol and about 10 rounds of ammo.  Question then - would I shoot someone if they tried to hold me up ? - never required to answer that thanks God. 

but - the world is not getting friendlier in this direction, and I worry that Chasers are burying their collective heads in the sand on a few "modern facts of life"


----------



## moneymajix (13 September 2007)

2.3 million watched The Chaser last night.


Watch the segment.
http://www.abc.net.au/


Political satire program The Chaser's War on Everything has catapulted the ABC into the ratings records in the wake of its APEC motorcade stunt last weekend.

Team members, including one dressed as terrorist leader Osama bin Laden, infiltrated the APEC high security zone in central Sydney before eventually being arrested outside US President George W Bush's hotel.

Preliminary figures show 2.3 million viewers tuned in to see The Chaser's program on ABC TV last night, making it the highest-rating show across all networks.

It was the highest audience achieved by a comedy on ABC TV since people-meter data was introduced in 1991.

The program was the highest-rating show for the five capital cities combined and in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and Adelaide.

It was the third highest-rating program on ABC TV since 1991, behind Seachange Series 3 (2.4 million) and the Paralympics Opening Ceremony (2.29 million) both in 2000.


----------



## Julia (13 September 2007)

I can never get these videos to play properly.  Same with anything on YouTube.  Anyone have any suggestions?  They start, run for a few seconds then stop for up to a minute before running another few seconds.  Completely unwatchable.


----------



## numbercruncher (13 September 2007)

Julia said:


> I can never get these videos to play properly.  Same with anything on YouTube.  Anyone have any suggestions?  They start, run for a few seconds then stop for up to a minute before running another few seconds.  Completely unwatchable.




Push pause and let them download a bit


----------



## Julia (13 September 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> Push pause and let them download a bit



Thanks, Numbercruncher.  I'll try that.


----------



## Happy (14 September 2007)

Julia said:


> I can never get these videos to play properly.  Same with anything on YouTube.  Anyone have any suggestions?  They start, run for a few seconds then stop for up to a minute before running another few seconds.  Completely unwatchable.






All depends on speed of your Internet connection.

Films are usually large files.
1-minute film usually equals to 2 MB of data, so slower Internet connection can take up to 10 minutes.

Also if you have fast internet and have many programs downloading at the same time the same thing will happen.
There is option to set up PRIORITY, but this is above my head.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 October 2007)

ABC lawyers ask for more time
maybe they reckon they'll get a better hearing after the election 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/03/2050193.htm?section=justin



> Chaser trial adjourned
> Posted 1 hour 19 minutes ago
> Updated 1 hour 17 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------

